# Please advise me what best way to make 1K of t-shirts



## staright (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi
This is John. Now I only have a heat press machine and cameo and embroidery machine.
But I received a large order (1,000 pcs tshirts). It is a lot for me because I don't have a tshirts printing machine yet.
So I thinking what is a good solution to take it this order within 2weeks.
Fortunately, tshirt logo is simple and under 2 colors.
Please advise me what is good choice.

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you wanted to do it in-house, buy plastisol transfers. Which are screen printed transfers.

Subcontracting it out to a local screen printer may cost you less though.

Here is a spreadsheet of plastisol transfer vendors: *








Custom Plastisol Transfer Vendors, a list


Maybe this could get stickied. This is my list of plastisol transfer vendors with other info such as number of standard colors, turnaround, location, etc. Feel free to send me corrections and I'll keep this up to date. If anyone should be added to the list then send me the necessary info and...




www.t-shirtforums.com




*


----------



## ink4u wholesale HTV (Jan 14, 2021)

Probably best to farm it out to someone with an automatic press.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i would make sure it is a legit order

are they a local business, can you find the business's website?

how did they find you, do you have a business website and/or advertise services locally/nationally/internationally?


----------



## ink4u wholesale HTV (Jan 14, 2021)

Yes there are lots of scams at the moment directed at printers. Especially for banners to be shipped to far off lands.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Plastisol transfers if you want to do it yourself. What out for scams though


----------



## maryg (Mar 28, 2007)

I would absolutely have them screen printed. The time it would take you (even if you had plastisol transfers) would be ALOT. Also, lots of scammers out there. Be very careful if you are taking an order via email. 

None of my business, but just a word of advice, never accept a job you aren't sure you can do.


----------

